
The Reaction of the Left to Lockdown – Darren Allen - mrfusion
https://expressiveegg.org/2020/08/09/the-reaction-of-the-left-to-lockdown/
======
sharemywin
If we can't agree that the scientific community generally gets the facts
correct most of the time, then there's nothing to discuss or debate.

I flip it around on you. How do I know the stock market didn't do better under
covid? what if there's global conspiracy to put out false stock market
numbers.

There for using my logic the shutdown actually improved the economy.

